# Mini competition open for all



## Cody_Caston (Apr 21, 2020)

Information can be found on the spreadsheet and that is where the competition is in








Stuck in quarantine mini cubing comp


Comp 1 3x3,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average,2x2,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average,4x4,Solve 1,Solve 2 Competitor 1,Competitor 1,Competitor 1 Competitor 2,Competitor 2,Competitor 2 Competitor 3,Competitor 3,Competitor 3 Competitor 4,Competitor 4,Competitor 4 Competitor 5




docs.google.com


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 21, 2020)

All right, I signed up. How long do I have to do the solves?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> All right, I signed up. How long do I have to do the solves?


Until Sunday then we’ll do another one, its a weekly comp


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 21, 2020)

So this is just the forum weekly comp?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> So this is just the forum weekly comp?


Kinda like that mini comp for people averaging 15-25


----------

